# comfrey flowers/stems ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have Comfrey (Block 14) flowering. This is their first year's growth as I only planted them early spring this year; thus, I don't want them blooming as I've read somewhere it would not be good for them to do so their first year. 

I just got in from taking all the flowers (and top part of the stem with leaves the flowers were on) off my comfrey. Is there anything beneficial I can use them for; and if so, what and how?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I just copied and pasted info from one of my Barter threads:

Comfrey is rated #1 by most Herbalists and it is the one Herb that should be in every single Herb garden!

-Bocking14 Comfrey doesn't set seed, shouldn't be moved, never tilled around:
*-Used as high Nitrogen Mulch
-Used to make high Nitrogen Organic Fertilizer
-Used as a Compost Igniter
-Used for feeding livestock (never proven to be dangerous) Recommended 10% for chicken feed.*
*-Once used extensively as Medicinal Tea and still being prescribed to be used as such by Herbalists, although FDA warns against internal consumption (citing one study using rats fed huge amounts of roots, which should be used to make tea with).
-Used infused with Oil to treat muscles, tendons, ligaments, speed healing of broken bones (some Herbalists prescribe Comfrey Tea for broken bones, too).
-Used made into a Salve, to treat a large number of external skin conditions, including scratches, bruises, rashes, burns, and used on wounds after they close up. It is never to be used on anything but a surface scratch unless closed up, due to the healing speed it encourages of the outer skin layers.*

Now, for a lot more, in detail? Just google:

*Medicinal Uses for Comfrey*

For a wide number of uses, google:

*Comfrey Uses*

I will have 100 Comfrey plants growing on our property soon. Right now, there are 40 mature Comfreys. I feed it to my rabbits & chickens. Soon, we will have pigs, and they will be fed Comfrey, also. Yes, use it for my garden as mulch, to ignite the compost, also for fertilizer. I use it medicinally, myself (Oils & Salves), and also drink Comfrey Infusion, but never recommend any one else do this (due to FDA). Always recommend others do their homework. Also, there is a lot of misinformation about the dangers of Comfrey floating about on the web.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I really appreciate the information; however, I already had all that. 

My question was specific about "flowers and the stems/leaves attached to those flowers". The only thing I found about flowers was "not to let them fall on the ground as they will root". So if I feed them to animals, some may fall on ground; if I use them as mulch, they are certainly on ground; thus my confusion. 

Where can I find information about what to do with the flowers? (Googling does not help.)

Also, making "comfrey infusion" for tea? I read somewhere it is the young "leaves" that are used for this purpose; now above I read it is only the comfrey "roots" that are used to make tea. 

I'm sorry for my confusion; however, I am quite new to comfrey and do not want to endanger my family nor my stock by using this wonderful plant in the wrong way.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> I really appreciate the information; however, I already had all that.
> 
> My question was specific about "flowers and the stems/leaves attached to those flowers". The only thing I found about flowers was "not to let them fall on the ground as they will root". So if I feed them to animals, some may fall on ground; if I use them as mulch, they are certainly on ground; thus my confusion.
> 
> ...


*No worries, just a little confusion. There are a lot of resources that are correct, unfortunately, a lot aren't.*


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm just starting my experiences with comfrey (thanks Lori!). I don't know near as much about it as Lori does but I saw Susun Weed on youtube say that she uses her flowers and flowering stems as well as the leaves when making her comfrey oil.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I use all parts of the upper plant...leaves, flowers, upper stalk and flower stalks for infusions, oils/salves and tincture (external use). The lower larger leaves either stay in the garden or are dried for critter medicine.
I don't use the roots because I don't need more plants springing up from little bits of root left behind.
My chickens and ducks won't touch Comfrey. I do put it in their water when I see a need for it (along with ACV and Seaweed)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all so much. I had not read anything speaking specifically to using flowers; so I was unsure. (I'm still rather cautious about just "assumming" all parts of any plant is useful without being poisonous.)

Now I understand what I can use the entire plant for. You are all wonderful. Thank you.


----------

